# Newest Saratogas



## annie44

All of my Saratoga bottles are my prized possessions, but here are my newest additions.... I had to rush the photos because acorns were falling off the trees like crazy and I got panicked that one would hit the lip of one of my bottles!


----------



## annie44

...and these - The Saratoga Star Spring is a beautiful olive green when held up to the light; it just wasn't captured in this photo.


----------



## cowseatmaize

You always amaze me with your new finds. I think you may be over due for a group photo now. If you have a wide enough angle lens for it that is


----------



## bearswede

Well done, Cindy!!!

  Can't wait to see a better photo of that Star Spring...

  Ron


----------



## Road Dog

Awesome bottles Annie. Great pics too!


----------



## cookie

Annie-Your bottles are awesome-love the colors.....John


----------



## annie44

Thanks everyone - I'm going to try to take some better pictures this weekend - if the sun comes out again!


----------



## Trying not to break it

hi cindy,  sure are some pretty colors there.  that what you want to sit in the window and watch the sun light shine thru.   great finds  rhona


----------



## cookie

Here's a bottle I picked up yesterday at Keene NH show-John


----------



## annie44

John - I love the Hanbury Smith bottles!  They come in so many great colors, and you can get them in pints and half pints.  You got a really nice one - and your photo is fantastic!


----------



## capsoda

Beautiful glass Cindy and John.


----------



## annie44

Here is a picture of the Saratoga Star Spring that shows its color...


----------



## JOETHECROW

VERY, very nice...                  
                                                                           Joseph


----------



## bearswede

Now you've done it!!! Gone and made me jealouse...

  Hey, Cindy... That neck ring seems to flare a bit more than the average, don't you think?

  Ron


----------



## annie44

Thanks all!  
 Ron,
 The lip is more flared than any other I have - the only one I have that is close is a Clarke and White quart, with a similar lip.   Speaking of Clarke and White - a while back I told someone on this forum that I didn't think a particular pint had an emerald green variant - and then I found one that is definitely emerald green, and with a lop-sided top.  I couldn't find the old post to correct myself - here are the pics...


----------



## annie44

This one shows the top a bit better..
 Tucker's book says some of the olive green bottles are very emerald in shade - but I don't see any olive green in mine.


----------



## cb76er

real nice bottles good job!


----------



## madman

aaaaaa wow aaaa incredible mike


----------



## mikequarry

What anice color....very nice.whats a bottle like that worth?[8|]


----------



## annie44

The Clarke and White is common - usually sell for $50-$90.  
 The Clarke and Co. bottle in the first picture is more scarce and therefore sells higher.


----------



## cookie

I don't think I've ever seen a bottle with more bubbles than this one. John


----------



## cookie

picture...


----------



## swizzle

That glass looks like the shards I've been digging at the glass house. Nice bottle. Swizzle


----------



## annie44

Wow!  Nice one, John!  I don't have a D.A. Knowlton - that is a very nice example!


----------



## cookie

A new addition -a  VERMONT SPRING SAXE & Co. SHELDON, VT-sharp in green


----------



## annie44

That's a pretty one that I haven't seen before - I'm afraid to even get started on the Vermont mineral waters!


----------



## cookie

It has been a little quiet on this page so I thought I'd share a picture of a bottle I've been trying to get for quite a while- a MISSISQUOI  A SPRINGS  quart-it came today.. it's been worth the wait....


----------



## cookie

better picture--I hope


----------



## cookie

NEW PICTURE


----------



## bearswede

Hey, Cookie...

  Your ebay handle wouldn't be fidgieojo would it?

  Ron


----------



## cookie

yes-that's correct.


----------



## bearswede

Well, John... You outbid me on that one! Nice win!!

  Happy Holidays!!

  Ron


----------



## bearswede

Here are my latest MW's:

  L-R, they are:

  Excelsior Springs, Artesian Spring Co., Congress Water, Gettysburg Katalysine Water...

  Ron


----------



## cookie

Ron-I love every one of those -they're awesome!!!


----------



## annie44

Nice additions John and Ron!

 Ron-
 I love that Congress Water - It is even more squat/round than I thought it would be.  I have also always liked the Artesian Spring embossing.  

 John -
 Love your Mississquoi bottle.  I bid on a  golden yellow one on the American Bottle Auction recently, but was outbid.  

 I should be posting a pic of my Christmas additions later today!
 Cindy


----------



## annie44

Better pic of my Christmas bottles..


----------



## annie44

replaced


----------



## annie44

replaced


----------



## cookie

Cindy- they are all great bottles-some day post a  picture of  that High Rock in the sunlight-I'd love to see that !!


----------



## bearswede

Someone was definitely a really good little girl!!!


  Nice haul there, Cindy...

  Ron


----------



## annie44

Thanks John and Ron!  I think I'll just start emailing my pics to you two, since we seem to be about the only ones in this forum that look at the mineral waters!


----------



## capsoda

oh I look at them alright. They are beeeeuteeful but I don't know how many times I could post that before you would want to shoot me.[] Just don't collect them because I will probably never dig one down here and my wife will kill me if I start another collection.

 I do have one in my collection though. Nothing great but cool.


----------



## zanes_antiques

Hey annie...I look at them too I just can't afford them yet! One of these days maybe I'll get to have a post on this thread too if I'm lucky....keep showing off those bottles though I enjoy it!


----------



## annie44

Thanks Warren and Zane - I wasn't fishing for compliments, just commenting that it seemed like John, Ron, and I had a private thread going there!  I would love it if more people posted pics of mineral waters.

 Nice Empire Water, Warren.  They seem to be less common than the Congress Waters, and usually bring a better price.  Yours looks to be in great condition.  Is it a pint or a quart size?  I need a quart size for my collection.


----------



## capsoda

It's a pint Cindy. Got it at a show.  I didn't know what it was worth and the guy wanted 100 bucks but I am a $&^t when it comes to bartering so I got it for 25. My wife always gets on to me about  gettin bottles so cheap but thats what I do. Usually when I finish sell say "*WHAT DID YOU DO!!!". *
 I still don't know what it's worth.


----------



## annie44

Let's just say you got a great deal!


----------



## annie44

Group shot of my Hanbury Smith bottles...


----------



## cookie

Cindy.........awesome......................................................................


----------



## capsoda

Beautiful....Absolutly Beautiful. That is a great set of bottles.


----------



## Tony14

[]wow............................


----------



## bearswede

Nice, soft pastels... Look good enough to eat...

  Ron


----------



## zanes_antiques

Are you happy now? I just shorted out my keyboard with drool!!!


----------



## bearswede

Here's some close-ups of the Congress Water... Cindy (Annie44) informed me that these bottles are thought to have been used for knock-off Congress & Empire Water... A sly imposter... By the looks of the glass quality, I'd say the bottles are knock-offs too...


  Ron


----------



## bearswede

'Nuther...


----------



## annie44

Thanks everyone - I couldn't resist taking a few photos today since there was a lot of sun coming in my sunroom.  I replaced the photos of my Christmas bottles with a single group shot, since the ones I took on Christmas didn't come out too well, and then thought I'd try the Hanbury Smith grouping because of the great colors.  It is amazing how much better photos come out in natural sunlight.


----------



## annie44

Ron - I really love that bottle - it's shape and size, history, and really hard to come by (scarce to rare according to Tucker).   Definitely a keeper!


----------



## jane8851

*RE: Newest Saratoga's*

I just got a chance to look at this thread and I'm blown away by the photos!  I collect mainly Saratogas, pontilled meds, and poisons, and now I'm having bottle envy. Great photos folks.


----------



## bearswede

*RE: Newest Saratoga's*

Yes, Jane...And soon, hopefully, we'll have our own forum topic: Mineral Waters on which to post our pics...

  Ron


----------



## epgorge

*RE: Newest Saratoga's*

I love wolfe's as well but mineral springs are an allure to me.  Here is Middletown Srpings Grays and Clarks Amber, I own. My father remembers taking a whole case of these bottles and shooting them all with a .22 calliber for target practice. He realized their value before he died.

 I don't agree that they can't be obtained relatively, inexpensively.
 In my next post I will show a Hawthorne Springs from Saratoga Springs which I purchased for $9.75 just last week on Ebay (plus shipping of course). Admittedly, I am geographically, in a better position than most of you, to find these bottles. I live 45 minutes from Saratogoa Springs, NY and 15 minutes from Middletown Springs, Vermont. Regardless, these MS Bottles are not a dime a dozen anymore.
 Joel


----------



## epgorge

*RE: Newest Saratoga's*

Here is the Hawthorn.

 There are still an abundance of Cogress bottles to be found around here... a variety. Some as low as in the $50 range.
 Ep


----------



## epgorge

*RE: Newest Saratoga's*

Here is a better pic (I hope) of the Middletowns Health Springs bottle.


----------



## bearswede

*RE: Newest Saratoga's*



> Some as low as in the $50 range.
> Ep


 
  Hey, Joel...

  I just nabbed this on on ebay for $50...

  Ron


----------



## epgorge

*RE: Newest Saratoga's*

Nice Empress Bear! Good find and quality glass.
 Ep


----------



## bearswede

*RE: Newest Saratoga's*

The pints...


  Ron


----------



## bearswede

*RE: Newest Saratoga's*

Left to right:

  Highrock, Empire Water, Artesian Spring Co.


----------



## bearswede

*RE: Newest Saratoga's*

Left to right: 

  Clarke & White, Adirondack Spring, Excelsior Spring


----------



## annie44

*RE: Newest Saratoga's*

Nice group photos, Ron - they look great with the snow in the background!


----------



## capsoda

*RE: Newest Saratoga's*

Uuuuuuwha, Them are purdy Ron. I like the blue Congress.


----------



## bearswede

*RE: Newest Saratoga's*

Thanks, Guys...

  My Saratogas were kinda thin there while I was unemployed... Now my collection is growing again... I've got a bunch coming in soon... I'll be posting the quarts a bit later...

  Ron


----------



## jane8851

*RE: Newest Saratoga's*

All that ooohhhhing and aaahhhing you hear is me. The photos are making me swoon with envy.


----------



## annie44

*RE: Newest Saratoga's*

A "bunch" coming in soon?  The suspense is killing me!  I have been trying to hold out for the Glassworks Auction in February, since there are so many nice mineral waters in that sale, and I'm hoping I might manage to pick up a few at decent prices.  But Ebay has been good on Saratoga prices lately - why isn't that ever the case when I am bidding?


----------



## earlyglass

*RE: Newest Saratoga's*

Guys, I have two real nice (and rare) mineral waters coming in, and I wanted to check with you folks before I put them out for sale... one is an Alpena Magnetic Springs from Michigan, and the other is a Darien Mineral Springs / Tefft & Perry / Darien Centre, NY. Both are VERY rare, but if you need them, please let me know and I can give you a price and some pics.

 Also, I have a nice Geyser Springs on Ebay right now... common, but a wonderful example!

 Mike


----------



## bearswede

*RE: Newest Saratoga's: The Quarts*

The Quarts... Left to right:

  Congress Water, Saratoga (star) Spring, D. A. Knowlton, Gettysburg Katalysine, Missisquoi A Springs, Middletown Healing Springs...

  Ron


----------



## bearswede

*RE: Newest Saratoga's: The Quarts*

Close-ups on the right...


----------



## bearswede

*RE: Newest Saratoga's: The Quarts*

On the left...


----------



## annie44

*RE: Newest Saratoga's: The Quarts*

That Stoddard  Missisquoi bottle is looking very nice in the lineup!!  It really has a beautiful color to it.


----------



## capsoda

*RE: Newest Saratoga's: The Quarts*

Very nice Ron, very nice.


----------



## cookie

*RE: Newest Saratoga's: The Quarts*

Ron- The bottles are super-love the great variety of colors....John


----------



## annie44

*RE: Newest Saratoga's*

Here's one you don't see too often - Carl H. Schultz Vichy Water


----------



## zanes_antiques

*RE: Newest Saratoga's*

I have a question....I'm sure as with in any other field of collecting there must be some waters that are very common but look fantastic. Can you give me an idea of which ones are like "belly buttons"?


----------



## annie44

*RE: Newest Saratoga's*

These are common mineral waters-


----------



## bearswede

*RE: Newest Saratoga's*

Beautiful color, heavily whittled, cheap as dirt (well, maybe not "dirt"...but it won't empty your piggybank...)... Ya can't beat those Congress Waters...


  Ron


----------



## capsoda

*RE: Newest Saratoga's*

I have a buddy who has a few togas that I have never seen or heard of and he doesn't collect them. I will get some photos for you.


----------



## Tony14

I heard a couple of rumors at the Milwaukee bottle show that someone found a Fond du Lac Saratoga style bottle!! I heard it was a dark olive green and i dont remember the name. I have to keep my eyes out.

 Im putting up this link on here. Its a really nice one of a kind saratoga from wisconsin
http://www.mrbottles.com/galleryimage.asp?ID=1300


----------



## annie44

Thanks for posting that link, Tony - what an awesome bottle!


----------



## annie44

Here are a couple of slope shouldered quarts I recently added to my  collection...


----------



## Tony14

*RE: Newest Saratoga's*

Hey Annie, That one was just found last summer. Before that one not a single saratoga stye bottle was known in wisconsin.

 Nice bottles!


----------



## Flaschenjager

*RE: Newest Saratoga's*

Hey folks -
 Here's an early CLARKE & WHITE I bought recently. Very crude (doesn't show much in photo), w/ scarred base... I love it. Took some sun photos today and this was the best I could get. 

 PS - I might add... I know very little about this (type of) bottle. I know it's early, uncommon form, and maybe the area it is from/made. That's about it though.


----------



## epgorge

*RE: Newest Saratoga's*

Awesome bottle and awsome picture. I love the bubbles. Would you call that a squat?
 Joel


----------



## epgorge

*RE: Newest Saratoga's*

Could you get a closer pcicture of the lip for me?
 Joel


----------



## Flaschenjager

*RE: Newest Saratoga's*

*Joel* - 
 Thanks... I believe it's a pint. Squat in form w/ a short stubby neck. I'll give you a close-up of the lip from the original (larger) photo, but I need to take one from the other side. It's much cruder. 

 I was looking for a fast, simple way to take shots of glass today. The photos came out fairly good considering how I did it. I was going to show or describe this in another thread tomorrow (or soon).  It's so easy ...even a caveman can do it. [] 


 PS - You can use the 'edit' button (on the top of each post) if you have forgotten something, corrections, have something to add or subtract, and so on. []


----------



## annie44

*RE: Newest Saratoga's*

Hi Meech,
 Nice example of a "mountain glass" mineral water - which I think are hard ones to photograph.  I believe that yours is a C-10:C,  type 2 according to Tucker, listed as scarce with the pontil scarred base.  Are there periods after "White" and "York"?
 Cindy


----------



## Flaschenjager

*RE: Newest Saratoga's*

Here's a pic of the top ---

 Hi *Cindy* - This is an extremely hard bottle to photograph. This was at least my fifth attempt. There is a period, that is more square than round, after the word YORK. _No markings after WHITE._ Also, thanks for the lookup on this. I don't have any reference (books) on these.


----------



## epgorge

*RE: Newest Saratoga's*

Saratoga's have a style all there own. Here is a sratoga style that doesn't have the fine features we all appreciate in those bottles.  Such as, the whittle (really chisel?), bubbles, strectches and crude varying thickness' to the glass. 

 These seal bottles, saratoga in style, were massed produced in Philly and Baltimore from the mid 1800-s through to about 1880's. They are lacking the beauty you see in the two above real saratoga.

 Still I am interrested in learning more about this bottle. 
 Joel


----------



## epgorge

*RE: Newest Saratoga's*

I believe it was wvhillbilly who noted the 241 maple street address embossed in the seal as being just down the street from the eg booz establishment.

 Any one knowing anything about this complany JT & Co, please let me kow. 
 Thanks Joel


----------



## epgorge

*RE: Newest Saratoga's*

Flasch, I love the crudeness of that bottle. It is a keeper for sure. But, if..... 
 Joel


----------



## annie44

*RE: Newest Saratoga's*

My Clarke and Whites  - I love the color variation in these..


----------



## bearswede

*RE: Newest Saratoga's*

Here're my 3 Amber Amigos...


  Ron


----------



## annie44

*RE: Newest Saratoga's*

Great grouping - great photo!!


----------



## bearswede

*RE: Newest Saratoga's*

I KNOW you're partial to the one on the right....


  Ron


----------



## bearswede

*RE: Newest Saratoga's*

OOPS... A forth Amber Amigo just showed up...



  Ron


----------



## bearswede

*RE: Newest Saratoga's*

Base...


----------



## bearswede

*RE: Newest Saratoga's*

Liquid amber personified...


----------



## annie44

*RE: Newest Saratoga's*

Well, Ron, I know I told you that I might try for the light green Oak Orchard that was on ebay this week.  I regret to say that it was not my $676 bid that won that bottle!!  (I think that was the final price!)

 The Oak Orchards are amongst my favorites because of the incredible whittle.  Yours is a beauty.  I think I have the other base variant on my amber one - the writing is in one big circle instead of an overlapping circle.  I'll have to check later.


----------



## bearswede

*RE: Newest Saratoga's*

Did our "friend" nab that one?  I noticed another hi-priced 'toga he missed out on... He must have finally run out of dough!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


  Ron


----------



## annie44

*RE: Newest Saratoga's*

It wasn't our "friend" this time, but he is still out there bidding!
 See the difference in the base on my amber Oak Orchard -


----------



## annie44

*RE: Newest Saratoga's*

Ron - 
 Is your squat Congress Water bottle one that will be on your "For Sale" table April 1?  If it is, I am interested!


----------



## annie44

*RE: Newest Saratoga's*

My most recent...


----------



## poisons4me

*RE: Newest Saratoga's*

I NEVER GET BORED LOOKING AT SARATOGAS/MINERALS.AWSOME GLASS


----------



## bearswede

*RE: Newest Saratoga's*



> Is your squat Congress Water bottle one that will be on your "For Sale" table April 1?  If it is, I am interested!


 
  It'll be there...


----------



## bearswede

*RE: Newest Saratoga's*



> See the difference in the base on my amber Oak Orchard -


 
  Cool...


----------



## Gunsmoke47

*RE: Newest Saratoga's*

Ron, Cindy, *VERY* Nice!  I agree with Rick, I never get tired of looking at those bottles. So what's up with the different base embossment on the Oak Orchard ? Kelley


----------



## capsoda

*RE: Newest Saratoga's*

Very nice bottles to add to your collections. Hey Ron, it almost looks like it should run through your fingers.


----------



## bearswede

*RE: Newest Saratoga's*



> it almost looks like it should run through your fingers.


 
  Indeed, Warren... There's actually a drip on the body of the bottle, so you'd swear the glass was just blown!

  Ron


----------



## bearswede

*RE: Newest Saratoga's*

My latest... A pint Hotchkiss & Sons... Dark moss green with a big ol' glob 'o glass dripped down the interior and an incredibly long, narrow bubble...

  Ron


----------



## bearswede

*RE: Newest Saratoga's*

Back lit for color...


----------



## annie44

*RE: Newest Saratoga's*

Kelley's photos today inspired me to post a picture of one of my new bottles - a Minnequa Water, Bradford Co, PA.  It's supposed to be pretty scarce - any of you PA folks have any history on Minnequa?


----------



## JOETHECROW

*RE: Newest Saratoga's*

Cindy,...I couldn't help but interject on this one...I went back and did a search for 'mountain glass' and ran across this bottle of yours, I saw an amber version of this bottle at the Buffalo NY bottl show...I was told it was vr. rare indeed....Not sure compared to your version but the amber one was the first I'd ever seen, I noticed it because I'm originally from Bradford Pa.                                               Joe





> ORIGINAL: annie44
> 
> Kelley's photos today inspired me to post a picture of one of my new bottles - a Minnequa Water, Bradford Co, PA.  It's supposed to be pretty scarce - any of you PA folks have any history on Minnequa?


----------



## bearswede

*RE: Newest Saratoga's*

Hey, Cindy...

 It's listed in Digger's Saratoga book: $220 (1995)...


 Ron


----------



## 1historyhunter

those are some beauties! i have a hathorn like yours only its a little lighter than that almost an orange.


----------



## madpaddla

Miss ya Ron.  Still got that cornucopia you sold me.  Lots of folks miss ya here


----------



## Diggin4Togas

I have a couple SARATOGA'S packed away in boxes. I will have to dig a couple out and take a few pics.  You guys have some nice looking ones.  Randy


----------



## RED Matthews

Well I just ran into this seven page thread on SARA5TOGA'S.  Some way I missed it before.  I can see a lot of postings that deserve some comment from me.  A lot of the comments and questions have answers that I thought everyone had covered.

 The one posted with a comment about all the bubbles in the glass - is Mountain Glass made using a wood fired furnace.  There was a lot of other things I should go back to review, but I can't now because we are in the process of moving.   I have a big collection of Saratoga bottles because I studied the transitional development needed to meet the demand for the glass bottles.   I didn't even see any mention of the Makers Marks that identified the furnace shop crew that made them.  I didn't see any mention of the shoulder vents or the disappearance of the whittle marks - both subjects I nailed down when I was studying them.  So I guess I need to do some additional writing for your SARATOGA appreciation group.

 RED Matthews


----------



## epgorge

Amen to that Madpad. He was a good friend. We have lost quite a few over the past few years, eh?

 Ep


----------



## TwistedTea12

Gorgeous


----------



## myersdiggers1998

The only two I have so far.


----------



## myersdiggers1998

2


----------



## epgorge

Red,

 I am very interested in hearing more about the morphology of the Saratoga Bottle industry. They were a piece of history for many years. The clear ones in this thread seem to be rare. I believe the carbonated water kept better in the darker glass. 

 I have visited the Saratoga Springs historical site and recommend it to anyone who is interested in the water and the vessels that held it. Very enlightening. You can still taste the water there though I don't recommend it. Yuck. Very salty and the minerals form huge monuments of different colored mineral mounds.

 There is a trail and information stations along the way. It tells of how this huge industry almost depleted the mineral wells. The grounds are full of buildings that held the baths for the rich and sick people to soak in. It was a multi-million dollar industry, evident by the amount of mineral spring bottles available still today.

 I hope you are all moved in and ready to sit down and educate us.

 Joel


----------



## TwistedTea12

Tried to call you today!! Give me a call sometime tommorrow!! 

 I was going to suggest if you were up to it to create a new informational post on your blog and I'll repost it on my site aswell on the whole topic of "Congress Waters and Sararogas" in general !! Let me know what you think I know this is something you would definitely do very well just call me tommorrow if you see this I sent you a PM too !! 
 Talk to you later, Red I hope all is well!!!



> ORIGINAL:  RED Matthews
> 
> Well I just ran into this seven page thread on SARA5TOGA'S.  Some way I missed it before.  I can see a lot of postings that deserve some comment from me.  A lot of the comments and questions have answers that I thought everyone had covered.
> 
> The one posted with a comment about all the bubbles in the glass - is Mountain Glass made using a wood fired furnace.  There was a lot of other things I should go back to review, but I can't now because we are in the process of moving.   I have a big collection of Saratoga bottles because I studied the transitional development needed to meet the demand for the glass bottles.   I didn't even see any mention of the Makers Marks that identified the furnace shop crew that made them.  I didn't see any mention of the shoulder vents or the disappearance of the whittle marks - both subjects I nailed down when I was studying them.  So I guess I need to do some additional writing for your SARATOGA appreciation group.
> 
> RED Matthews


----------



## RED Matthews

Wow, You guys almost make me feel guilty.  Next month I will be getting some glass out of storage so I guess I will try to concentrate on one or two subjects.  SARATOGA's and BIG BOTTLES for Advertizing - that never or seldom held any contents.
 I also need to consider some time on the subject of HISTORIC Glass Canes and Batons  These have fascinated me since I was a kid but I never could afford many of them.  I got my first piece of one when I was a kid, and have followed them with interest ever since.  

 There was a collector in Ohio that had a big metal building with glass canes hung from each of the ceiling joists.  It was scarey to walk in the building for fear one would drop and hit you.  I never found that place again to get into it with the owner.  

 The biggest one I have ever seen was about 20+ feet long and it hung over a bar in Pennsylvania.  It was made by a man named Schmidt and his companion helper.  He was famous for his canes and I have six of them in a special wall rack that I bought back when I had cash, from the Wheaton glass museum - before it was a museum.   

 I also have one that had a cork finish.  These were filled with whiskey before a community holiday parade.  They are rare because after the parade the whiskey was consumed and the canes were thrown against a building and destroyed.

 They were made in a lot of early glass houses for Parades and I know that the Clyde Glass plant in NY had several makers.  

 That first piece I have came from a Clyde blowers house and I have several Clyde pieces now.   If this is interesting = tell me.  

 I cant imagine making that long one - it would have needed almost a three floor working situation to make it and one hell-of-an Annealing Furnace.  RED Matthews


----------



## TwistedTea12




----------



## LC

I like those Congress Water's , I have two of them with different size C's in the center . Love the color of that Schnapps as well .


----------



## TwistedTea12

yea definitely my favorites of my collection so far


----------



## sandchip

I guess I missed this thread too.  Wow at all the beauties in this thread.  Some of my all-time wants are Saratoga pontils.  A Gardner & Landon.  A Byron Acid.  The wide mouth, high-shoulder John Clarke salt jar that NCH sold a while back.  Dream on...

 But to keep it going, here are the only two mineral waters I gots in my lil' bitty collection.


----------



## epgorge

most awesome!!!
 Ep


----------



## myersdiggers1998

Those are great , crude lips , whittle , real beauties!


----------



## Diggin4Togas

> ORIGINAL:  sandchip
> 
> I guess I missed this thread too.  Wow at all the beauties in this thread.  Some of my all-time wants are Saratoga pontils.  A Gardner & Landon.  A Byron Acid.  The wide mouth, high-shoulder John Clarke salt jar that NCH sold a while back.  Dream on...
> 
> But to keep it going, here are the only two mineral waters I gots in my lil' bitty collection.


 Well it's like this, those might be the only two in your collection but they are very hard to come across. Great pair.
 Randy


----------



## TwistedTea12

Keeping this post going it has some amazing bottles for sure I need to add more Hotchkiss and I really would love to add some yellow or other nice colors just the money isn't always as smoothly flowing as one would like it to..


----------



## sandchip

> ORIGINAL:  TwistedTea12
> 
> ...just the money isn't always as smoothly flowing as one would like it to..


 
 Is it ever?


----------

